# Pyraminx OP method by Oleh Perkovskyi



## wednesS (Aug 31, 2013)

Video is not English-speaking, but I hope you will understand.


----------



## Username (Aug 31, 2013)

Watched the beginning

Didn't understand what you're saying, but the method seems like OFF

E: Nvm. Is the method basically V-solve a block-l3E?


----------

